# 4 Rugers



## raveneap (May 5, 2006)

Four of my Rugers - Vaquero, New Vaquero, Single Six, Mark III


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Beautiful guns.

Congratulations

I've all of those at one time or another in my life.

They are great guns.

:smt1099


----------



## BowerR64 (Oct 2, 2012)

Is this the 4 Rugers club?


----------

